# 2 12 week old kittens



## Sian Greshon (Aug 17, 2012)

Anni Kookoo and Solace are currently in foster with F.L.U.F.F. a small voluntary cat rescue who give cats temporary homes until we can find them the perfect forever home.

Hi we are Anni Kookoo and Solace and we are two 12 week old kittens. Solace is a boy and Anni Kookoo is a girl. Our mummy came into foster with FLUFF while she was already pregnant with us. We are from a litter of 5. Our fosters only started looking for new homes for us when we turned 11 weeks old in order to ensure that we had learnt as much skills and etiquette from mummy and from living with our brothers and sisters but we didnt mind as we got to play lots and lots. Two of our brothers have already gone to new homes. Our foster mummy says we are food orientated and cheeky ha ha we cant help it its just so yummy. We need to be homed together as we are inseparable and do everything together. We wont be neutered when we come to you but FLUFF will organise us to be neutered at no cost to our new parents. We will however be fully vaccinated and will also have had flea and worming treatments.
We would love to become part of your family.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

There is someone just posted on the forum that is looking for a kitten


----------



## Sian Greshon (Aug 17, 2012)

I cant find it


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/253502-best-way-source-find-new-cat-kitten.html

They were only looking for 1, but maybe you have one that would be a good fit for them and them for him/her


----------



## missnearlyvintage (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Sian,

I was the poster looking for a new cat or kitten as a playmate for my boisterous 1 yr old female as a playmate. We've got two older persians which she tries to play with but they're not interested.

Have you got any cats/kittens that spring to mind that need a home? Sadly we only have room for one and not these two. We do have a fully secure outdoors area though along with a garden which our cats are supervised in.

We also have a 5 month old son, but definately wouldn't be keen on getting a new cat/kitten if we didn't have the time to spare.

Thanks,

Sarah


----------



## Sian Greshon (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi 
I do actually have one who would be perfect. His mane is Dij and he is a 12 week old kitten. We were specifically looking for a home with a kitten under 6 months or a cat who is one or under but is very playful.
Were abouts do you live hun.


----------



## missnearlyvintage (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,
We live in Nottingham, where abouts is he at the moment?
Thanks


----------



## missnearlyvintage (Jul 25, 2012)

I've just read your post about Dij on here, he sounds lovely! Do you have any photos please?


----------



## Sian Greshon (Aug 17, 2012)

Hiya Hun
Dij has been adopted this morning. With you being in Nottingham we arent able to travel that far for rehoming. I have spoken to my friend who is in charge of our resuce and she advised the following RACR resuce in nottingham.
The number 07765 016 101 name is Andrea. She definately has cats suitable 

I hope you manage to find a friend for you little one


----------



## rpn (Aug 20, 2012)

I have two very playful kittens looking for good homes, one ginger tom and one tabby/torty female. I'm in Derbyshire.


----------

